# Meat Breeds for Idiots? ;)



## Granny Heeney (Nov 13, 2018)

I took both breed quizzes by SheepGirl and got Katahdin and Texel.  Learning up and doing my research!    I am believing for a better place with room for my chickies and eventually some herd critters.  About 6 mos. ago, I started poking around at the critter types and decided on sheep.    (Pigs may not be entirely out of the equation, but for now...SHEEP!)  I intend to inform the heck out of myself beforehand.  

I'm not young and am disabled--I can get out and around, but if one of the girls was to get loose, it'd be either Hubby or my daughter catching her feathery butt.    Would this be an issue if I had, perhaps, 3 ewes?  The more I read about rams, the more I'm thinking "visiting gentleman."  LOL

I know what the quizzes suggested (%100 on both breeds), but I'd love to hear suggestions if anyone's in love with a particular meat breed.  On the other hand, are sheep a bad idea for a gimp like me?    Such as, "Go get some rabbits, you old hag."  LOL


----------



## Granny Heeney (Nov 13, 2018)

Oh! I should say, these would be for family consumption, definitely not commercial. ...And lovin' and huggin' on some sheep.


----------



## RollingAcres (Nov 13, 2018)

I don't know anything about sheep. @Mike CHS and @Baymule might be able to help you.


----------



## Granny Heeney (Nov 13, 2018)

Baymule knows about EVERYthing!


----------



## Baymule (Nov 13, 2018)

Oh gosh..... shucks.... (digs toe in dirt) ..... comes to conversation chewing on a lamb chop.... LOL 

If trying to choose between Katahdin and Texel, choose Katahdin. Texel is a wool breed and will need to be sheared. You say you are old, gimpy and disabled, do you want to set a sheep on her butt and shear her? I don’t. I’m old, gimpy, but not disabled. LOL 

My sheep are Katahdin/Dorper mix, hair Sheep. They will step all over me for Feed, they will also knock me on my butt once in awhile. If Sheep knock you down, can you get back up? Can you handle bales of hay? Carry buckets of water? Break ice in water troughs? Lift 50 pound bags of feed?  Just throwing out there some of the physical things of owning sheep. Not to be discouraging, just don’t want you being blindsided. 

On a Ram. It might be hard to find a rent-a-Ram. You might have to buy one, use a couple of breeding seasons, then take to slaughter if/when he starts acting like Rambo. If you get rammed, will it be a nuisance or serious? 

They must be wormed, vaccinated, feet trimmed and sometimes taken to the vet or the vet make a farm call. 

I do not know the extent of your disability, but I am a firm believer that caring for animals gives you a purpose and makes you feel better. I love my sheep and enjoy them very much. 

Are you going to be able to eat those cute lambs? What about castrating the ram lambs? Do you have pasture for them? 

Just giving you some things to think about. A loooooong time ago, I raised show rabbits and kept 200-300 of them. If you are physically limited, rabbits might be an option. They are fairly easy to care for. And they are much smaller and easier to handle, don’t take much room either. Name your breeding stock, spoil them, love them. Raise the kits, don’t name them, butcher for the freezer.


----------



## Granny Heeney (Nov 13, 2018)

So basically...convince my daughter that she needs sheep  and get myself some rabbits.  LOL  At least I have experience there--raised NZ/Californian crosses for meat and Mini and Holland Lops for show when I was in my teens and 20s.  Thank you for your frankness, it was exactly what I was hoping for.  I have Crohn's and a horridly extended gut, so hauling around a 50 lb. bag of feed is awkward, and I'm not in any way light on my feet.  Thinking I'm a trampling waiting to happen.  LOL  Thanks again!


----------



## Baymule (Nov 13, 2018)

The most fun part of getting knocked flat is the dogs think I am ready to play with them. Two Great Pyrenees jump up and down on me, lick my face and they are so happy! I get thoroughly rolled in Sheep poo and dog slobber. Gotta love it. 

There are so many breeds of rabbits, so many colors to pick from. I raised Satins, had red, white, chinchilla, black and Siamese. Rabbits are cute, pretty and good to eat! Bunnyburgers anybody? LOL


----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 13, 2018)

@Baymule is more entertaining than me plus I don't have much to add to what she wrote since she pretty much said it all.  Sheep aren't mean but they can stampede when food is involved no matter how much you "love" on them.  They can become completely trusting but with you being disabled makes that a major negative for you since they can hurt you without meaning to.

Edit to add - we used to go upstate SC to work our herding dogs.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 13, 2018)

Mike CHS said:


> @Baymule is more entertaining than me plus I don't have much to add to what she wrote since she pretty much said it all.  Sheep aren't mean but they can stampede when food is involved no matter how much you "love" on them.  They can become completely trusting but with you being disabled makes that a major negative for you since they can hurt you without meaning to.
> 
> Edit to add - we used to go upstate SC to work our herding dogs.


I'm the clown, but Mike is the REAL sheep guru!


----------



## Sheepshape (Nov 14, 2018)

I've got to say sheep may 'love you to death' if you aren't careful. They become extremely affectionate and will rub their bony old heads onto you, swing their ample butts around onto your or, worst of all, jump up for food/attention. Rams can be the same, but  some can be total a**holes who see their role in life to knock the stuffing (being polite here) out of  and permanently maim you in order to demonstrate their dominance. This having been said I have some lovely 'cuddle times' with my sheep and their lambs.

As to breed....well we tend only to have very few hair breeds over here, so my choices would be different. I don't keep Texels (crikey what ugly b******s the males are), but they have the huge double-muscled rear ends which means they are very good meat breeds.

I love rabbits, but the males can be a bit gross. One of the two male rabbits I had a few years back would spray urine everywhere then steal up behind to start humping my calf with his nasty sharp incisors dug in my leg if there weren't enough clothing layers. His behaviour improved immensely after he was castrated!

I have been amazed by sheep....I'd thought they would be skittish, dull and all alike. They have proven to be very easy to tame, are bright and very much individuals. This may well be true of any species, given the chance to have a bit of free reign.

Baymule has made many very valid points.....think hard and long before you decide what to do.


----------

